# Does anyone use golden shiners?



## billyb

I like to set bush hooks every now and then and my biggest problem is catching live bait. I usually get to thinking about all of the prep time and talk myself out of it.

I found a source for golden shiners. The company will ship them overnight and say the survival rate should be 95% or greater. I am not sure which size to order. They have a #20 that is at least 3 1/2" long and a brooder which is 4 1/2" plus. The brooder is probably best for catfish, but you only get 130 of those per 5 pounds and you get 250 of the #20. Which would you order?

I built a 350 gallon holding tank. It has a filter and aeration so they should live a few weeks as long as I can keep the water cool. Can't find a local bait shop who carries big live bait so I am hoping this may work.


----------



## jcoss15

I'd go with the big boys for a test run...


----------



## Try'n Hard

I'd say big ones and I think gold minnows work about the same for crappie as the regular color. Wouldn't think catfish would be picky. 
I catch my live shad with a 5' bait net. I watch for one to flip the top of the water and then get there ASAP. There are usually at least 20 in a group. It would be great if you could figure a way to catch them yourself.


----------



## lastcast

Bury the tank to help regulate the temp.


----------



## billyb

I fish the upper Yellow between Hwy 2 and Guest Lake. There is not any shad that I know of. I can catch big river minnows, but I wanted something larger for flatheads. I am just trying to follow the rules.


----------



## Try'n Hard

billyb said:


> I fish the upper Yellow between Hwy 2 and Guest Lake. There is not any shad that I know of. I can catch big river minnows, but I wanted something larger for flatheads. I am just trying to follow the rules.




Do you use a fish finder? My guess would be that there are some there - maybe not. Sorry - just trying to help


----------



## mongo

If he doesn't chime in soon, Cathunter would be the fella to ask. That guy seems to be able to talk the catfish into his boat!


----------



## Try'n Hard

mongo said:


> If he doesn't chime in soon, Cathunter would be the fella to ask. That guy seems to be able to talk the catfish into his boat!




Well said!


----------



## billyb

Cathunter uses rod/reel so he can legally use gamefish as bait. Us that like to set a line once in a while don't have many options for live bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Oh - I see the "legal" dilemma now. I had the same problem over the weekend - no worms/crickets. I tried a fly rod but they just rolled at it. No bream so I decided to just stay in the lake with hugs and cut shad. 
I have heard a pin fish trap is good for about 2 bluegills a day if baited with dog food. If it was in a better spot it might catch more. Not sure if that's legal or not??


----------



## billyb

I only set lines in Florida. You cannot trap bream. You can only use a bream on a rod/reel if you catch them on a hook and line. I just want to try something different besides soap, liver or river minnows.


----------



## GROUPERKING

The bigger the better. I don't hesitate to use baits up to 2 or 3 pounds. I've got to be hard pressed for bait to put something smaller than 4 inches on one of my lines. But I'm fishing for monsters when I go. But I still end up catching some small ones around 10 pounds or so too.


----------



## CatHunter

If you could raise 6-10 inch Golden Shiners you could corner the huge growing demand for live bait in our southern States. 

The Catfish Industry is exploded, I get ask where to buy large golden shiners weekly from cat-fishermen looking for a live bait supplier. Everyone does not have the option to always hunt live bait. 

Or and even better if you could farm raise Gizzard shad 8-12+ inches You would be very successful. 

I considered this idea on many occasions. I just have to much on my plate as it is to push it.

These are what we need.


----------



## billyb

I was going to place an order today, but I am not sure if $11 a dozen is a good price. Shipping cost doubles the price.


----------



## CatHunter

billyb said:


> I was going to place an order today, but I am not sure if $11 a dozen is a good price. Shipping cost doubles the price.


if they are big yes. Id pay $1 each


----------



## gastonfish

Billyb there are a lot of golden shiner on Yellow river. I catch some big ones well over 5 inches in the landlocked lakes off the river. They are there


----------



## billyb

I can't remember catching one and I don't think you could catch them in sufficient numbers to be able to set lines. I placed an order today and it will arrive Friday. Just hope they will live in my bait tank.


----------



## billyb

Well I am disappointed. The shiners arrived and they were not what I expected. I can catch minnows in the river bigger than this. Does this look like a brooder to you?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ain't a brooder a member of a brood? 
Live and learn I guess.


----------



## billyb

Well I had to set some bush hooks last night because over 3 dozen of the golden shiners had died since receiving them on Friday. Caught 4 nice channels about 3# each. Had a couple of hooks broke just below the eye. Eagle Claw Trotline J hooks #5/0. Never had that happen before. The most expensive trip I ever made because of the cost of the bait. It ain't the first $100 I have spent on something I shouldn't have.
.


----------



## Try'n Hard

The last eagle claws I bought broke bad. They were red circle hooks. I think big gars have a lot of clamp power. Not sure what breaks them. Doubt mine were catfish but maybe


----------

